# Sleepless in Scarborough



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey all, just tickling my keyboard to see who's out there tonight as i am a night owl. i see that some of you are generally up late at night so i thought i would just say " Hi"


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi there !!! 
I was resting ..... and then the cats were making noise and I was afraid they were trying to eat fish lol


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Is that a normal occourance?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

pretty much!!
The cats have been banned from julies room ... I caught it trying to get the parrot and then the parrot frantically rings the bell for julie to come save her ....


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

hehe... smart bird. it might not be a canary but its still kind of outsmarting a cat like tweety.


----------

